# Another timing question



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,
From my signature you will see we have a lovely baby boy thanks to medicated IUI. Now we are trying for for baby no.2 with DW having tx this time around and due to start her first cycle. We tested this morning and no surge detected but DW felt she was surging in the day so tested again this evening about 7pm and it was a positive surge. Standard practise at our clinic is to do IUI the following day after a positive surge detected in the morning. So we dont know whether to follow this and therefore have tx Thur or push to try and have the IUI tomorrow considering DW surged today?! The successful IUI I had was actually from a Saturday surge and Monday insemination, but this was medicated so we had the HCG trigger whereas DW is having a natural cycle so not sure what to do?! Any advice/info welcomed before tomorrow morning thank you x


----------



## incognito (Sep 30, 2011)

I think you should call into the clinic and tell them - I do know that due to the trigger shot with medicated IUI the insemination is timed a little different but with natural cycles the window is smaller. 

Goodluck


----------

